# Port Arthur



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any news on the Q or the Open?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

I only heard that the Open was a blood bath. Lots of pickups and handles. As of 2:30 they still had around 18 dogs to run.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Anyone know the callbacks in Open ?


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Q combined first & second series. 10 of 29 got called back to the third (3 scratches).

4,5,7,10,12,18,20,21,23,26

I was at the Open for a short time but left before the first series completed. I "heard" 20%-25% were "doing it".

Deborah, call me if you want anymore info.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

#37, Marauders Aviator did it!!!!!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

JKL said:


> #37, Marauders Aviator did it!!!!!


Your hubby at the trial?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Pilot is with Danny.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

JeffLusk said:


> Your hubby at the trial?


They started at 38. If 37 did it then they completed the first series. do you have the call backs?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

No, I am hoping someone posts them.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks from the 1st series-Open
16 dogs--#1,2,3,9,22,23,25,29,30,33,37,38,40,46,47,50


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

1 T Street Tess / Dewey
2 Watermark Bud / Brasseaux
3 Tip from a Gypsy / Farmer
9 Rock River Granite / Dewey, Seivert
22 Candlewoods Rammin Catcher / Farmer
23 FC Howdy's Charming Pippa / Dewey
25 Cadillac's Fender Bender / Farmer
29 Candlewood's Man in Black / Farmer
30 WRS Bugs Black Mist / Stupka
33 Cross Creek Texan / Farmer
37 Marauders Aviator / Farmer
38 FC AFC Watermarks Big Sky Pink / Smith
40 Nobody Moves Nobody Gets Hurt / Brasseaux
46 FC AFC Bayou Bays Bodago / Williams
47 Knollwood Sweet Lily / Gunzer
50 Windy K's Flying Juicy Lucy / Kerr


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

16 dogs back to the _second_ series? Is that correct? Or did they run a land blind with the marks?

61 entries in the stake....did they have several scratches?

kg


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Qual finished after 2 series.

1st DMB's Full A Go, (Chigger) Mark Burke
2nd Cajun Country Cole (Cole) Brasseaux 
3rd T Street Phoebe (Phoebe) John Skibber
4th Doubletime Trooper (Trooper) Bruce Bellringer


RJ Goldenloch's Run'n Crockett (Crockett) Adam Casto

Not sure about the dog's name in 2nd but it was one of Ryan's. Doing this from memory because I'm too lazy to go out to the truck and get the catalog !! So don't go tryin' to collect on any bets based on this info !
https://www.rftentry.com/user/dogs/view/DogView.cfm?dogID=1604


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

K G said:


> 16 dogs back to the _second_ series? Is that correct? Or did they run a land blind with the marks?
> 
> 61 entries in the stake....did they have several scratches?
> 
> kg



one series, triple, very hard test....


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

JKL said:


> one series, triple, _very hard test_....


_That_ might be an understatement.....

kg


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Go Candlewoods Man In Black!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Brad B said:


> _Qual finished after 2 series._


Now _there's_ something you don't hear every weekend......

Wonder if it was two _series_ or two _setups_?

kg


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Are they taking tomorrow off? ;-) HPW


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

If the Am and Derby continue with the current trend, Sunday will be a VERY light day! 

kg


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

K G said:


> Now _there's_ something you don't hear every weekend......
> 
> Wonder if it was two _series_ or two _setups_?
> 
> kg


Two set ups, four series. Second series blind was by invitation and fourth series water marks was by invitation.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Amt. callbacks to the water blind 12 dogs (as reported to me)
1. Misty/ Wayne Stupka
2. Thief/ Dave Seivert
4. Bowie/ Jeff Jenkins-Gary Mathis
8. Sadie/ John Maroul
14. Rocker/ Dave Seivert
22. Brutus/ Ken Barton
25. ****/ Wendall Williams
29. Train/ Ed Fullerton
30. Jazz/ Sheril Allen
31. April/ Richard Bass
33. Jack/ John or Susan Caire
36. Lexie/ Wayne Stupka


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

budsdad said:


> Two set ups, four series. Second series blind was by invitation and fourth series water marks was by invitation.



Now THAT is the way to do a Qual! ;-) _IF_ you've got the grounds to pull it off.....

kg


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

K G said:


> Now _there's_ something you don't hear every weekend......
> 
> Wonder if it was two _series_ or two _setups_?
> 
> kg


Two setups. First was run a triple then a blind off the back of the right hand gun. That was the "water" series. Second series (setup) run a land blind with all 3 gun stations out, then run the triple.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

birdthrower51 said:


> Amt. callbacks to the water blind 12 dogs (as reported to me)
> 1. Misty/ Wayne Stupka
> 2. Thief/ Dave Seivert
> 4. Bowie/ Jeff Jenkins-Gary Mathis
> ...


I show #35 Nike/ Danny Martin also on the callbacks. and not #29. But I've been known to make a mistake once or twice.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Open finals.....well partly.

1st & 3rd Brasseaux I believe with Brutus and Bud but not sure which is which place...sorry.)

2nd Stupka/"Misty"

Got distracted visiting so I didn't get the rest but I think these are correct.

Better than no information at all !!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Mark Burke on the Qual win!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

WE WON!!! Dave titled Thief and qualified him for the National AM! Sorry don't have any other placements.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Congratulations to the Seiverts!*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to the Sieverts!!!!!! Great things happen to Great People!!!!!! Way to go!!! Congratz to Scott Dewey as well!!!!!! YES!!!!

Aaron


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Congratulations to Mark Burke and Chigger on the Qual win!!


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Way to go Ryan a first,second and third in open thats what ya call cleaning house, oh yea a second in the qual, way to go buddy and great job qualifying Brutus for the national.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Other AM placements...

1st Thief/ Dave Seivert
2nd Misty/ Wayne Stupka (giving her the AFC !!)
3rd April/ Richard Bass
4th Jack/ John Caire

Jam Sadie/ John Maroul

Reserve Jam Bowie/ Jeff Jenkins, Gary Mathis


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Wayne Stupka and NEW AFC Misty placing second in both the Open and Amateur qualifing her for the Nat'l Amateur!!

Troy


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Way to go Wayne misty was my favorite dog this summer on the truck look forward to seeing her next year.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

*Derby Results:*

1st) Gus - Jim Scarborough
2nd) Louie - Karl Gunzer
3rd) Angus - Clint Avant
4th) Trooper - Adam Casto
RJ) Boogie - Wendall Williams
Jams) Boo - Tim Milligan; Rosie - Karl Gunzer; Katie - Danny Widner; Pattie - Chris La Cross


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

nice win with gus there jim!!!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Jim on Gus' Derby win, Karl for the second on Louie, and Adam on the 4th.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Congratulations to Ryan and Brutus on the Open Win and National qualification!!! WOOHOO! 

Also big congrats to Jim and Bernadette with Gus!! It was great to see y'all as usual!


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Way to go Jim and Gus! 33 points and counting, go get em!

Russ


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Ryan, Wayne and Jim.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

CONGRATS to Mark Burke on your Qual. 1st!!

Congrats to Jim S. on Gus' 1st place in the Derby!! And Wendall and Boogie on their RJ!!!

Also.... congrats to D.W. on your Derby JAM!!


----------

